# Does anyone have pics of what a completely empty crop looks like?



## ejoypousson (Apr 18, 2015)

The vet thought I hadn't fed this chick before I brought it in, although its crop was around this size or a little bigger at the time. I had thought a completely empty crop would be like a flat empty sac, and I can't find any pics on the web of an empty crop. The vet might have just not noticed the size of the crop?

This chick's crop has been emptying a little slowly so I'm worried about feeding without the crop being completely empty.

The bottom photo is what the crop looks like when the baby seems to be contracting a muscle or something. If it's relaxed the crop looks bigger like in the top photo.


----------



## ejoypousson (Apr 18, 2015)

I have some better pictures. This is 5 hours after feeding 5 mL of formula. Can anyone tell me if this is considered empty or if it's empty enough for another feeding? The chick is very hungry, doing a feeding response on my finger.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry I don't know... I hope some one will come along with the info you need soon.


----------



## ejoypousson (Apr 18, 2015)

I decided to feed her once the 6th hour had passed, cuz I'm afraid of her getting dehydrated or undernourished. She passed another dropping before I fed her again.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Can you still feel food in there? There are some good pictures and info here: http://www.justcockatiels.net/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html 
It might help you. Hope so anyway!


----------



## ejoypousson (Apr 18, 2015)

I've taken a look at that link already, and most of that site's pages on handfeeding and issues. I guess most ppl wouldn't really think to take a pic of an empty crop, though. The crop definitely doesn't feel completely empty, but there's just a tiny bit left when it's like that. I would have wanted to take it to the vet today again, but the bird vet isn't at the clinic today. Will probably go tomorrow.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

At a certain age its best just to feel the crop to tell if its full. I think part of the tissue that supports the crop grows later in development so a slight visual bulge can be seen even with an empty crop. I can't confirm that bit with any scholarly source, but it does seem like mine always have a tiny bulge after about a week of growth. In the pics, the chick's crop looks empty.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I agree with darkel777. I was worried about zoe's crop a couple of times because it looked like that and my paranoid self instantly feared she had some sort of crop infection lol. But as long as the baby is eating okay, digesting well and pooping okay I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## ejoypousson (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks! The vet offered a free check just to help me determine when the crop is empty, and he said it's empty when it's like that ^. She just has a bit of gas in the crop, apparently. Anyway now I know how to tell when it's just gas and when there's actually food in it so it's all good! She's very active and adorable.


----------

